# The Warrior is Back!



## Clark Kent (May 9, 2008)

*The Warrior is Back!
By Silent Bob - Wed, 23 Apr 2008 14:25:24 GMT
Originally Posted at: Dead Parrot Tavern*
====================

After 15 years, he's Baaaack!

Official NWE Ultimate Warrior Return Vid





 

Read More...


------------------------------------
The Dead Parrot Tavern - The Dead Parrot Tavern is a community forum for the discussion of the golden age of piracy, pirate fests, ren faires, science fiction, fantasy and horror with news, info, calendars of events, message boards, and more! We welcome all to our shores!


----------



## tko4u (Sep 20, 2008)

Have you ever watched the bio on this guy? They said he is impossible to work with.


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 20, 2008)

Yea but he was fun to watch


----------



## BrandonLucas (Nov 7, 2008)

Man, I thought he died....

Love his interviews.


----------



## bluekey88 (Nov 7, 2008)

that dude hit on my wife back when we were dating...she totally turned him down.    I WIN!  

Peace,
Erik


----------



## BrandonLucas (Nov 7, 2008)

bluekey88 said:


> that dude hit on my wife back when we were dating...she totally turned him down. I WIN!
> 
> Peace,
> Erik


 
Dude, that is awesome...


----------



## BlueDragon1981 (Nov 7, 2008)

bluekey88 said:


> that dude hit on my wife back when we were dating...she totally turned him down.    I WIN!
> 
> Peace,
> Erik



lol ... oh my. :jediduel:


----------



## Grenadier (Nov 12, 2008)

Back when Hulk Hogan had all of that creative control power in the WWF days, he pretty much torpedoed the Warrior's chances of becoming the "next big thing."  

I still wonder what could have been, had he been allowed to become the main attraction of the old WWF, since Hogan's creative control essentially killed off many promising careers.


----------



## BrandonLucas (Nov 12, 2008)

Grenadier said:


> Back when Hulk Hogan had all of that creative control power in the WWF days, he pretty much torpedoed the Warrior's chances of becoming the "next big thing."
> 
> I still wonder what could have been, had he been allowed to become the main attraction of the old WWF, since Hogan's creative control essentially killed off many promising careers.


 
That's a pretty good point...except that watching videos of The Warrior from the late 80's and early 90's, it's pretty easy to see why he really wasn't the next big thing.  In interviews from other wrestlers who wrestled with him, they have said that he was hard to work with professionally and in the ring.  He didn't know how to execute the moves properly, and would hurt people from time to time.

Plus his interviews were *terrible* to say the least.  In one memorable interview, he talked about taking over Hogan's airplane and crashing it into the side of a mountain.  In another interview, he talked about having his "little warriors" run over him with lawnmowers.


----------



## myusername (Nov 12, 2008)

I laughed so much when I saw the clip! I loved the Ultimate Warrior when I was a kid! So happy he is still alive and shakin the ropes again.

His interviews were awesome!


----------

